
The Key to Meaningful Productivity: Being Receptive - clbjnstn
https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/285495
======
jschwartzi
Does this article go on to make any points? I could only see three paragraphs.

~~~
slgeorge
Not really; it's a redefinition of the word productive to mean 'doing' and so
is able to argue that creativity needs space (aka be receptive).

------
hacker_9
The key is discipline.

